
Popr Interpreter - mabynogy
http://hackerfoo.com/eval.html
======
hackerfoo
Context:

\- Project:
[https://github.com/HackerFoo/poprc](https://github.com/HackerFoo/poprc)

\- Presentation:
[http://hackerfoo.com/presentations/ttpl_slides.html](http://hackerfoo.com/presentations/ttpl_slides.html)

